# Yogurt Maker



## dcrose

Anyone have a recommendation for a yogurt maker? I am tired of using a gallon jar with a heating pad underneath covered with a towel. Works great but very bulky and takes up alot of precious counter space :/


----------



## Trysta

I love the glass jar method, but I have a box with some blankets in my bedroom. Do not need a heating pad, just wrap it in a towel and then the blanket-box. Works perfectly every time, and it doesn't take up space in my kitchen!


----------



## [email protected]

I use a quart or half gallon jar on a candle warmer thingy. :/ When not making yogurt, it's used as a candle warmer LOL or I also unplug it and shove it under my pan of lotion to tilt when I'm bottling.


----------



## dcrose

:biggrin Never thought to use the candle heater thing lol Thanks for your help!


----------



## nightskyfarm

I have the 1 quart Salton and have used it for years. Works very well and they are not expensive, so to do more get 2. The Mason jar with the heating pad in a cooler also does the trick.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does

What do you set the heating pad on? High or Low?


----------



## Bella Star

> I have the 1 quart Salton and have used it for years. Works very well and they are not expensive,


 I have and use the Salton like Jennifer above and have also used it for years.


----------



## nightskyfarm

The heating pad would be on low. The trouble with the new ones is that they shut off after 20 min or so. I would also use an insulated cooler.


----------



## tlcnubians

Not sure of the manufacturer of the yogurt maker that New England Cheesemaking sells, but it's like the one made by Salton. I've had mine for a year or so and really love it. Now I see they're selling a "top tier" to it that will allow you to add 7 more glass jars (for a total batch of 14 jars). And they sell sets of 8 six-ounce jars and lids for $19.95.


----------



## Trysta

My biggest problem with the 'fancy' yoghurt makers is not the quality of yoghurt, 'cause I'm sure it's fine, but how little they produce at a time and how much counter space they take. My method with the blanket box is very old fashioned (actually, it should be straw in the box, but I'm putting my foot down on NO straw _intentionally_ brought into the house  ), but for me it has been absolutely fool proof. I make one gallon jar and two half gallon jars at a time, so since that's quite a bit I've had it where the last one was a bit on the cool side when put away (never to hot, 'cause then the culture won't work), but I have never had a bad batch of yoghurt EVER. Sometimes thinner than other, especially when I just started, but now my yoghurt is really good AND out of the kitchen, where I need all the space I have!


----------



## Greylady

RE:


tlcnubians said:


> Not sure of the manufacturer of the yogurt maker that New England Cheesemaking sells, but it's like the one made by Salton. I've had mine for a year or so and really love it. Now I see they're selling a "top tier" to it that will allow you to add 7 more glass jars (for a total batch of 14 jars). And they sell sets of 8 six-ounce jars and lids for $19.95.


Caroline, How did you like using this yogurt maker? Are there special recipes to use with it?


----------



## tlcnubians

Betty - I'm still enjoying my yogurt maker and it did come with a booklet. To make the yogurt itself, you just use the culture sold by New England Cheesemaking although you could probably culture your milk with unflavored store bought yogurt, just so long as it had active cultures in it.


----------



## Greylady

Got the yogurt maker! Made some great yogurt. Like that it counts down the hours. I put it on at night and in the morning it is ready. Mine came out creamy and not thin! I used the culture sent with it. Even hubby who does not "like" yogurt eats it. He said it was in no way like the store bought which he absolutely did not like. Planning to get a top tier soon.


----------



## swgoats

Really Betty? Now I am intrigued. I hate cultured products generally. Hate anything with tang - like yogurt, knifer or vinegar. Sort of tolerate a sip of kombucha. I really want to like yogurt...


----------



## Greylady

When I was heating the milk, I was interupted and it heated too high almost to 200. I immediately put it in ice water and cooled it down to temp to put in culture. Poured into jars and into maker. It came out creamy with no whang. I sweetened with liquid stevia ( no sugar / diabetic) and added vanilla. It was great with chopped fresh cherries too.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does

I use my chick incubator.


----------



## In it for the Bucks!

What incubator do you have Christine?? Sounds like a great idea. Can't believe I never thought of that.


----------

